# Gateway coasters season send-off ride and BBQ Sunday nov. 15th



## rollfaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Come out and enjoy a great ride and BBQ with us at Route 66 state park. We had a great season for rides,so we are going to send it off in style. Let's meet up at the free standing BBQ pits past the main parking lot/trail head. To cut down on costs, we ask you to please bring things like chips, hot dog buns, condiments, paper plates, etc. we will provide the meat and BBQ materials. Meet at 10:00am and well do a ride, then have lunch at noon or so. Hope to see you there. Thanks, Rob.:o


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 28, 2015)

Sounds like fun, Rob! You guys drink adult beverages on one of these functions? What you mean send-off? You dont ride all year around?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> What you mean send-off? You dont ride all year around?




You're not in SoCal anymore Don


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes don, we do partake in some adult libation after some rides, but not always. I really wish we could ride year round. Midwest winters can be brutal. November can sometimes bring early snowfalls and is very unpredictable. If only we had consistently warm weather here, the rides would never end.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 28, 2015)

No way! Im calling bull! They say it gets cold here, im not buying it! Ha! I wanna try and do year round here!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Go for it man. Just too damn cold here, especially in late December though early febuary.


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2015)

its not the cold that gets ya, its the rain, I dont mind riding in the cold but cold & wet sucks, good luck with that Don!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 9, 2015)

Hope to see everyone at the BBQ next Sunday. Last event of the year, so let's have a blast. Weather looks great so far.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 14, 2015)

The ride/BBQ is tomorrow. Gonna be great with perfect weather. I'm off to buy the meat, see you all there.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2015)

*Pics from today's season send off ride and bbq*

Great time and turnout today. Good food and good friends with some very cool bikes. Time to start planning rides for next year.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2015)

*More of today's pics*

More pics.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice Rob! Looks like a good turnout and food! Was it cold? Looks like it! What month will you start the rides again?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2015)

It was about 63 for the high today. It started clouding up and shelby got cold( she's the one with her hood up). But I feel blessed because it was dry and the wind was light. To me, the riding conditions were perfect. I wish I could have gotten some actual ride pics, but I did most of the grilling. I hear the weather here next weekend could involve snow, so It looks like i picked a good day to do it. Thanks for the compliments don.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> It was about 63 for the high today. It started clouding up and shelby got cold( she's the one with her hood up). But I feel blessed because it was dry and the wind was light. To me, the riding conditions were perfect. I wish I could have gotten some actual ride pics, but I did most of the grilling. I hear the weather here next weekend could involve snow, so It looks like i picked a good day to do it. Thanks for the compliments don.




Oh and probably March of 2016. We have plans to do some parade rides for sure.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 15, 2015)

You know you and your posse are always welcome to come on over and ride with us! Gonna try to ride all year round!


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2015)

I appreciate that, and the same to your crew also. I hope you guys can pull that off. Even when we can't do rides this winter, I can at least see pics of many of the ride groups here. We will use our down time to construct a web page. Also working on putting a swap meet/ show together for January.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> I appreciate that, and the same to your crew also. I hope you guys can pull that off. Even when we can't do rides this winter, I can at least see pics of many of the ride groups here. We will use our down time to construct a web page. Also working on putting a swap meet/ show together for January.




 Outstanding!
 It's so good to see and hear about the other riding groups around the Country.
 I wish I could ride with you all, but I know that just isn't possible, so I really appreciate the Cabe and the reports we get from everyones classic bike rides and events.
 Thanks, for the enthusiasm. It's definitely contageous.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks Marty And I agree, the cabe makes us aware of the different ride groups and clubs that we may not have known about otherwise.


----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2015)

This is great to see and hear all these riders getting out there and riding Vintage (mostly), Thanks to Frank & Bernard for getting this all started. we will be riding all year but we will see what El Nino brings, break out the rain coats, I don't mind the cold (well our cold is 40's & 50's) but wet & cold sucks, o well just get out and ride!


----------

